# Trailer Painting



## jt25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How did you guys paint your trailers? Rattle cans, rollers, paint gun?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 4, 2013)

I did mine with brush and spray can where I couldn't get the brush.


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 5, 2013)

X2 here, bro. A cheap brush, a quart of Rustolium, a spue can in the same color, and no clean up.


----------



## Stickicker (Apr 5, 2013)

I used the POR15 brush on system and it turned out fantastic. I was amazed at how it smoothed out. Looked like it had been shot in a paint booth. It has only been on for a year but no rock chips so far. We have been on quite a few gravel roads with it too.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 5, 2013)

Like the others said, brush/roller then rattle can for the nooks and crannies/corners. (international tractor red. just so I'll remember the color for touch up which I do need since I tried to park the boat on the fender last year.)


----------



## jt25 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys!!!


----------



## Charger25 (Apr 8, 2013)

BrazosDon said:


> X2 here, bro. A cheap brush, a quart of Rustolium, a spue can in the same color, and no clean up.





lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I did mine with brush and spray can where I couldn't get the brush.




Yep thats what I did ,after using a wire wheel on an angle grinder.




Even welded on some side guides


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rustoleum rattle can, black hammered finish. :mrgreen:









It's all in the prep work.


----------



## Stove Iron (Apr 17, 2013)

Like it was said earlier, whether you rattle can it, spray it, roll it, brush it, whatever, be sure to spend the extra time on prep work. 

I bought an old v-bottom bass boat trailer to use for my 1652 Alweld. I extended the trailer tongue and added some horizontal braces for the bunk board frames. It had lots of bubbly surface rust, but a knotted wire wheel on an angle grinder made short work of that mess. 

I make my own wax and grease remover. It's 50/50 mix of Acetone and Denatured Alcohol used by a lot of older street rod guys. I used that mix to wipe down every inch of that trailer frame then used a brush to spread Sherwin Williams KEM Kromik Primer into the corners. I then sprayed on the primer and then gave it plenty of coats of Gloss Black KEM400 enamel. It's been holding up well sitting outside in the southern weather for a few years now. 

Sherwin Williams KEM400 paint works well with rollers too. If you thin it out a little, it levels out into a smooth finish. If you like that wrinkly wavy look, just roll it on full strength.


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 17, 2013)

Responding to Stove Iron, what difference does it make unless you are going to comb your hair(?) in the shine of the paint. lol


----------



## Matt Creed (Apr 19, 2013)

jt25 said:


> How did you guys paint your trailers? Rattle cans, rollers, paint gun?



Rustoleum brand undercoating. Works like a charm. I've used it on two trailers so far.


----------



## J.P. (Jun 5, 2013)

leftover enamel over metal primer, slathered on with a good old paint brush.


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 5, 2013)

Rattle can for the coil springs. Rusty metal primer on the whole thing and two coats of flat, slightly thinned Rustoleum all applied with a brush. I choose flat because even after all the prep work gloss would show way to many imperfections.

I found 80 grit paper and a palm sander to be a lot easier to control than the angle grinder with a wire brush though I used them both depending on the area.


----------



## Stove Iron (Jun 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=311036#p311036 said:


> BrazosDon » 17 Apr 2013, 22:34[/url]"]Responding to Stove Iron, what difference does it make unless you are going to comb your hair(?) in the shine of the paint. lol




IMO, it makes a big difference regarding ease of clean up and durability.

For example, go paint one car with a flat finish and another car with a high gloss finish. Park both of them out in the elements and let them weather a few months. Come back and tell us which finish has more dirt, mildew formation, debris, lichens, etc. on it. It's the same principle as sanding the primer coat in preparation for the application of color coats. The "scuffed" up surface promotes better adhesion than a smooth surface. Whereas a glossy surface helps resist such adhesion.

But, in the end, it all comes down to owner preference and possibly budget constraints. To each his own.....


----------



## Scott06z71 (Oct 18, 2013)

About how much paint would it take to paint a trailer for a 14 x 36 Jon boat? Do you think a quart would do it? I'm thinking of using my wagner electric sprayer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332317#p332317 said:


> Scott06z71 » Thu Oct 17, 2013 11:15 pm[/url]"]About how much paint would it take to paint a trailer for a 14 x 36 Jon boat? Do you think a quart would do it? I'm thinking of using my wagner electric sprayer.


I bought a quart to do my trailer and had enough left over to do the new winch stand and guide roller mounts and still have some.


----------



## lswoody (Oct 19, 2013)

I did this a few years ago with my trailer. After I got all the loose paint and surface rust off with a wire brush, I had a gallon of rustoleum in barn yard red that I rolled onto it. For everything else just used a brush. My jon boat is green, so i guess it looks like a tomato I'm pulling but I ain't trying to win no beauty contest, I'm after the fish!!! Hey Scott06Z71, 2 qts. should get your trailer.


----------



## Scott06z71 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------

